# Uber may pay quarantined drivers



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-coronavirus-disease-drivers-paid-compensation-2020-3?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber is exploring the idea of paying drivers to NOT drive? That'll be the day!


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

https://www.coworker.org/petitions/...es-give-paid-sick-time-off-during-coronavirus


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber is exploring sick pay benefits for workers the way OJ was searching for the real killers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

never going to happen.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TBone said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-coronavirus-disease-drivers-paid-compensation-2020-3?


Hell may freeze over in July.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> never going to happen.


Uber is exploring (cough cough) the idea of (cough cough cough) paying drivers when they don't (cough cough cough cough) drive??!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TBone said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-coronavirus-disease-drivers-paid-compensation-2020-3?


DIDI CHUXING IS PAYING DRIVERS !



Buck-a-mile said:


> Hell may freeze over in July.


Government is About to settle some Shit with Uber !











Buck-a-mile said:


> Hell may freeze over in July.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TBone said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-coronavirus-disease-drivers-paid-compensation-2020-3?


To the family members, after the funeral.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Uber will not give it’s drivers a place to wash their hands at airport waiting areas next to the disgusting unclean porta potties this is clearly a major health issue.


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes It's official now. Uber will pay drivers who are quarantined for 'up to' 14 days.
You will need some very offical docs to prove that you have the virus, not just 'I don't feel good this week so where is my money'

Think well before you go this route. How will you get back to drive for uber? What hoops will Uber make you jump through? What kind of documents will you need? Maybe another 2 weeks of safety quarantine? And get your car professionally decontaminated?

So if you feel like you got it maybe it's better to just take a few days off and not tell anybody. Eventually everyone will get it anyways.

Thoughts?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

How do they figure out the rate they pay you for the 14 days of timeout? Average of your last x number of weeks?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> Uber will not give it's drivers a place to wash their hands at airport waiting areas next to the disgusting unclean porta potties this is clearly a major health issue.


It SURE IS !


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Mole said:


> Uber will not give it's drivers a place to wash their hands at airport waiting areas next to the disgusting unclean porta potties this is clearly a major health issue.


I thought that's what the urinal was for.....


----------



## jupn (Jan 21, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Uber is exploring sick pay benefits for workers the way OJ was searching for the real killers.


Hey, hey, hey now! OJ is still looking for the real killer. He is currently focusing his search on the golf courses in and around Las Vegas...

Though I do agree that OJ will probably find the real killer before Uber finishes exploring its options for paying drivers who catch the coronavirus. To speed things up, I would suggest that infected drivers visit a Green Light Hub every day until they get their minuscule benefit.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Uber is exploring the idea of paying drivers to NOT drive? That'll be the day!


It would only be to avoid being sued because broke drivers continue to drive spewing virus everywhere.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

lol, better not try to get an uber if you're sick:

driver : you better get the **** out of my car

pax: it's the pollen from the trees

driver: we in the hood, ain't no pollen in the trees! :woot:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236689324697161731


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It must be a lot of fun to be in Uber’s PR department and laugh about all the things that Uber is going to explore.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

What I'm most concerned about is being able to refuse picking up or dropping off at hospitals or being able to refuse obviously sick passengers. During a pandemic it absolutely should be my right to do this if I so choose without incurring any penalty.

The idea of having to take someone infected with the coronavirus for $3 is both ridiculous and insulting.

Also I think at this stage the company ought to be providing masks (and maybe some disinfectant wipes while we are at it) and it ought to be required that drivers use them (so that no one will get down rated for using them). Also for less than three passengers no one should be allowed to sit in the front seat absent a medical reason. That extra space between me and a sick passenger is vital even if it is only an extra foot or so.

Another thing: suitcases and groceries. We should no longer be expected to handle these items. In fact to prevent drivers from being down rated or reported for not doing so we should flat out not be allowed to do so. Handling a customer's suitcase just puts me at more risk.


----------



## jupn (Jan 21, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> What I'm most concerned about is being able to refuse picking up or dropping off at hospitals or being able to refuse obviously sick passengers. During a pandemic it absolutely should be my right to do this if I so choose without incurring any penalty.
> 
> The idea of having to take someone infected with the coronavirus for $3 is both ridiculous and insulting.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on all of that, except perhaps for the level of effectiveness wearing a mask because this coronavirus can also live on surfaces for some period of time. For instance, someone coughs on the rear side of the front passenger headrest, then you later put your hand there while stretching out to relieve some back tension, and eventually your hand makes it to your face, and you could be exposed.

Though I never expect any of what you suggest to actually happen. The only reason Uber is currently valued at $55 billion dollars is because it exploits a massive pool of current and potential workers who have few other choices, each due to their own unique personal circumstance. When any one of us gets infected, they will simply deactivate as they did for the driver in the Queens/Rockaway hospital, and fill that position with the next willing victim.

As a publicly traded company they have no direct obligation to society at large, and just like every other corporation their primary responsibility is to their stockholders, in which corporate management is disproportionately represented. Much like the calculations performed when an automaker must decide to recall a defective model, in which they will recall only if the total estimated payout for potential legal claims, fines, and related expenses are likely to exceed the cost performing the recall itself, Uber will only change its behavior if the cost of not doing so will be greater. And there is little downside exposure for Uber to continue treating any one of us like we are disposable -- _because we are_. Therefore any potential changes which benefit a driver will only be because Uber's management determines that passengers will stop using the service if Uber doesn't make it appear as if they are doing something to help, even if drivers know that it's all for show.

We are the exploited. In any decision made by Uber, we will always be the last consideration. Every other factor upon which decisions are made by Uber, will take greater precedence than us. If self-driving cars finally become available at a lower operating cost than us, we're gone. But if I were a betting man, I would wager that at least a few of us will be not be eliminated by self-driving cars -- but by the coronavirus. And our families will have absolutely no recourse against any of the companies we might gig for. Good luck to all.


----------



## Diligent Driver (Feb 16, 2020)

Well, it’s real to me now. UBER just suspended me because a notice from the state health dept that I was exposed. The state never bothered to contact me directly, just had UBER lock me out. UBER notified me that I was suspended, but NO mention of compensation, even after I asked.


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

Diligent Driver said:


> Well, it's real to me now. UBER just suspended me because a notice from the state health dept that I was exposed. The state never bothered to contact me directly, just had UBER lock me out. UBER notified me that I was suspended, but NO mention of compensation, even after I asked.


Expect that to happen a lot. If a pax does not want to pay for his ride he can just say that you were coughing and uber will suspend you.
Good luck trying to get back to driving, expect to be suspended for a few month.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

jupn said:


> I agree with you on all of that, except perhaps for the level of effectiveness wearing a mask because this coronavirus can also live on surfaces for some period of time. For instance, someone coughs on the rear side of the front passenger headrest, then you later put your hand there while stretching out to relieve some back tension, and eventually your hand makes it to your face, and you could be exposed.
> 
> Though I never expect any of what you suggest to actually happen. The only reason Uber is currently valued at $55 billion dollars is because it exploits a massive pool of current and potential workers who have few other choices, each due to their own unique personal circumstance. When any one of us gets infected, they will simply deactivate as they did for the driver in the Queens/Rockaway hospital, and fill that position with the next willing victim.
> 
> ...


i thought they only sold 10% of the company. doesnt that mean they are still 90% in control? they can't shirk responsibility by saying "we sold 10% of our company"



Diligent Driver said:


> Well, it's real to me now. UBER just suspended me because a notice from the state health dept that I was exposed. The state never bothered to contact me directly, just had UBER lock me out. UBER notified me that I was suspended, but NO mention of compensation, even after I asked.


is anyone here surprised that uber will lie to you about hazard pay?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

got a p said:


> i thought they only sold 10% of the company. doesnt that mean they are still 90% in control? they can't shirk responsibility by saying "we sold 10% of our company"


Shirk responsibility from who?


----------

